# Craig's list you win some you lose some.



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

Man I am all disappointed now. We had thought we had found this awesome old school wagon like a covered wagon that we were going to use in out haunt and for our Krampus walks. It looked great a good size and everything. When the owner called and talked to the guy he asked questions about how big it was and how much weight could it carry and the what not. Well suffice it to say the wagon was a glorified piece of termite ridden **** that literally fell apart when they tried to move it. Now the owner had driven two hours into the country to get this thing after having been lied to over the phone. 
*caveat emptor* MY FRIENDS.


----------

